
China develops microwave emitter to quell unrest - tomohawk
https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/03/article/china-develops-microwave-emitter-to-quell-unrest/
======
A2017U1
This is horrendous. I really don't see how everyone involved in creating
products like this love with themselves.

Hiding behind "non-lethal” completely ignores the permanent damage done. I
wouldn't be surprised if that was intended.

------
ohazi
> Neuropathy due to damaged peripheral nerves can occur when the nerve is
> subjected to microwaves of sufficient power density and the damage mechanism
> is believed to be thermal.

Holy fuck.

------
weitzj
Here is a weird video with such ADS mounted to a truck:
[https://youtu.be/kzG4oEutPbA](https://youtu.be/kzG4oEutPbA)

------
enibundo
This is just crazy.

What are the effects of WiFi, and all other types of waves around us?

~~~
ohazi
If the mechanism is believed to be thermal, then this is 4-6 orders of
magnitude more powerful than WiFi. It's like removing the cavity from a
microwave oven and blasting it at someone. This is horrifying.

~~~
enibundo
I read so much news about lower testosterone, bigger depression, etc etc.

I wonder to what extent technology around us is guilty and to what extent food
and just quality of what we consume.

Is there any studies on what day to day exposure to waves does to people?

